# T-mobile T989 Galaxy S2 (need help)



## Geerboy (Aug 27, 2011)

.....from everything I can tell, is completely rooted and the root is functional just fine....but I CANNOT get a ROM to flash...it just won't do it. Gives me a status 1 error message on most of the ROM's i've tried, and on like two of them it gives me a whole bunch of jibberish mostly to do with build.prop files??

Anybody else gotten to my stage and then couldn't get a ROM to flash?

I can get into CWM just fine
SuperUser asks for access and I grant it and its not problem
odin'd the root file just fine....and flashed SU file just fine through cwm....

I'm at a loss

Done it plenty on my droid incredible...droid charge....but am about to kill myself on this galaxy....help me please.

JG


----------



## Beef (Jun 24, 2011)

Which ROM are you trying to flash?


----------



## superuser696 (Jan 7, 2012)

Geerboy said:


> .....from everything I can tell, is completely rooted and the root is functional just fine....but I CANNOT get a ROM to flash...it just won't do it. Gives me a status 1 error message on most of the ROM's i've tried, and on like two of them it gives me a whole bunch of jibberish mostly to do with build.prop files??
> 
> Anybody else gotten to my stage and then couldn't get a ROM to flash?
> 
> ...


are you flashing through the app or boot into recovery?


----------

